# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Helsingin suunnittelijat heränneet tilausajoliikenteen tarpeisiin

## Zambo

Tänä vuonna on Helsingissä saatu aikaan hämmästyttävän suuri edistysaskel tilausajoliikenteen suhteen. Kamppiin Radisson SAS:n eteen on saatu molemmille puolille Runeberginkatua tilausajopysäkit. Viime vuosina on täytynyt tottua lähinnä siihen, että psyäkkejä häviää ja niitä lyhennetään (mm. Mikonkatu). 

Merkittävämpi on Elielinaukion tilausajopysäkin yhteyteen tullu n. 10 bussin aikarajoittamaton parkki. Elielinaukiosta on nyt mahdollista kehittää toimiva ja matkustajille tuttu lähtöpaikka, jossa pitäisi olla aina riittävästi tilaa useammalle samaan aikaan lähtevälle kuljetukselle. Mikonkatu ja Kiasma tunnetaan, mutta niihin mahtuu peräti kaksi bussia lähtemään samaan aikaan (jos ei halua linjaliikennettä häiritä). 

Vielä kun matkustajat löytäisivät hotellin taakse radan varteen. Elielinaukio lähtöpaikkana ohjaa matkustajat odottelemaan paikallisliikenteen purkulaituriin. Ehkä joku muu nimi olisi paikallaan?

----------

